# Honda's In The Pits



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A couple of days ago I got a call from Honda (Darrell) telling me he was in the hospital. He'd been working and began to get very weak and dizzy. They took him to the hospital and admitted him for tests. What I've been told is that they determined he had a stroke and will need therapy for his left side that is affected. He is awake and aware, but I detected some speech irregularities. Hopefully all will turn out well in the long run.

I told him I'd post here to let you guys know.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn, Darrell!!!!!

Hope he has a speedy and total recovery. 

Prayers heading his way Dave. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to "hounder"


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Get well Darrel ...... you have Si's to build.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow!! Sending prayers..


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Get better soon Darrell! We need you at the next slot car show!

Tom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

When I talked to him he thought he had a heart attack first I heard of a stroke.Best wishes get well soon!:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- Hondarrell  ! ....Get better soon Bro, follow the docs orders, and those of the Physio therapists, and oh yeah, stick to your Diet ! We'll be looking forward to hearing from you -when you're able, and up to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> best vibes out to "hounder"


DANG "D" 
what's his phone # ???

Bubba 123 :wave:

keep track of that BP & Sugar (Diabetes) !!

>>>>>>SERRIOUS ON MY NEEDING HIS PHONE # PLEASE <<<<<


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry to hear you stumbled a bit Hounddog, take it easy and follow the doctors orders.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Best wishes for a speedy recovery Honda!*


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Get well soon, Darrel..

CJ


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

get better Honda


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Get better soon hounder!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I went to the hospital and saw Darryl today if he doesn't answer pms or reply to threads its because his vision is impaired, he can't see well enough to see the computer.He is in somewhat good spirits but he is getting a little antsy because its his 5th day in the hospital.They said he had 2 what he described as minor strokes.Besides his vision problems he has limited movement of his left side he can move his arm and leg but its limited.To anyone thats local I am sure he would appreciate a visit or a phone call he has his cell.He is starting therapy on monday and is hoping they will tell him when he can go home.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

long row to hoe.
hope he can recover!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

He has a lot to go through diabetic and high blood pressure too have to give up Mcdonalds


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

best of wishes, get well soon!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GoodGoodGood News.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Best wishes for a good and speedy recovery.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ajd350 said:


> A couple of days ago I got a call from Honda (Darrell) telling me he was in the hospital. He'd been working and began to get very weak and dizzy. They took him to the hospital and admitted him for tests. What I've been told is that they determined he had a stroke and will need therapy for his left side that is affected. He is awake and aware, but I detected some speech irregularities. Hopefully all will turn out well in the long run.
> 
> I told him I'd post here to let you guys know.



Thank you Al.
Darrell called me the day he went to the hospital. I'm glad you posted. My prayers are with Darrell and hope he has a fast recovery. 
I wanted to post the news but felt Darrrell wouldn't be ok with it. 

My best wishes for your recovery Darrell.

Randy.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Get Well Darrell Been Working Alot Of Days And Hours Get Well Soon Buddy!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> long row to hoe.
> hope he can recover!


"D" called me yesterday...
but due to my coughing cold, I couldn't talk/call back til just a bit ago....
he starts "Therapy" tomorrow (Monday)....
hates the place (meaning getting better ;-)
speech is about back to normal, but he tires easy (short calls are best)..
@ the risk of maybe sticking my neck out..

Darrell's ph #; 219-801-1187

he's bored & abit depressed, so, a call means a lot...
also, "IF" anyone wants to send him something...

>>>> a Stupid 'Lil $1 Toy, means ALOT, when you're laid-up <<<<<

send it 2; "Park Lane Hobbies" (Mittens/Joanne)

Park Lane Hobbies
1080 JOLIET 
DYER, IN. 46311

about it... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the latest update - Bubba :thumbsup:
And if you're reading this Hondarrell, please Follow ALL the Docs orders ! And continue to stick to your Diet etc, long after you think you are better, ok ! Life is short enough, don't make it shorter...we NEED you around buddy


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Bubba,

I just got off the phone with Darrell, he does sound a bit depressed, I will be calling him on Tuesday night just to touch base. He is waiting for the Doctors to stop by any time. Said he is tired of laying in bed, wants to get back to walking.

Rob


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I had open heart a 11 years back.....those of you that know and talk to Darrell....tell him to do what the Dr's tell him to do, don't rush it. If they tell him he needs physical therapy three times a week then go three times a week. I had two friends that had the same thing done within two months of when I was in. Neither finished physical therapy. They kept smoking, one kept pouring the whiskey down. Both were opened back up before the ten year mark, one died 3 months later. *"Do what your freaking Dr says when he says to do it."* I don't mean to sound cold and heartless, but tell him to put on his BIG boy pants, and do what your told. 

With a smile for sure.......smiles go a long way.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Get well quick Darrell. Miss our chats on HT and FB,


----------



## K & O Racing (Feb 25, 2014)

I will keep Darrell in my thoughts and prayers. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Found out through Brownie about Darrell...sucks man too young to go through this..get better soon buddy time to eat healthy


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

RJ, we talked about those very things this afternoon and it's great advice. I was encouraged and cautiously optimistic to see that Darrell has improved noticeably in the last few days. Some of it may be that he's on a better diet and under control of his diabetes where he's at. His speech seems back to 'Darrell normal', those who've talked to him know what I mean. He said his vision is improving, but he still can't read or operate the computer so far. Some function is returning on his left side and he can move his arm and leg again, but not yet fully. Time will tell how it will all end up, but it's a good start.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

ajd350 said:


> RJ, we talked about those very things this afternoon and it's great advice. I was encouraged and cautiously optimistic to see that Darrell has improved noticeably in the last few days. Some of it may be that he's on a better diet and under control of his diabetes where he's at. His speech seems back to 'Darrell normal', those who've talked to him know what I mean. He said his vision is improving, but he still can't read or operate the computer so far. Some function is returning on his left side and he can move his arm and leg again, but not yet fully. Time will tell how it will all end up, but it's a good start.


That is good news!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

If he had minor strokes he should be able to recover given time. This is the wake up call to improve the diet.

Get well soon, Darrell.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, get well darrel.

on another note .....
anyone seen the anti smoking commercials with various people who have had serious medical problems and complications but haven't died yet?
did THAT convince anyone to stop smoking?
?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Get well! Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

alpink said:


> yep, get well darrel.
> 
> on another note .....
> anyone seen the anti smoking commercials with various people who have had serious medical problems and complications but haven't died yet?
> ...


Good ads, but some will still refuse to accept the reality. Fortunately, that's one change Darrell doesn't have to make.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> yep, get well darrel.
> 
> on another note .....
> anyone seen the anti smoking commercials with various people who have had serious medical problems and complications but haven't died yet?
> ...


ok.. "I'm" Guilty here 
@ least I'm " 'Confess'n" Me about-only "Sins".. :drunk:

yup, noticing that it was NOT a wise decision, but....... 

Love U's "ALL" :wave:

Bubba The Hard-Headed 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> "D" called me yesterday...
> but due to my coughing cold, I couldn't talk/call back til just a bit ago....
> he starts "Therapy" tomorrow (Monday)....
> hates the place (meaning getting better ;-)
> ...


talked 2 Honda just now..
he's doing in-hospital rehab., using a walker & left-side is improving....

he's really lonely & bored,.. & asks that if anyone would call him... 
(see above for phone #)
he still can't see the computer/TV screen well enough to use yet....
read off the "Who's" & "Said's" to him on this thread...

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

ajd350 said:


> Good ads, but some will still refuse to accept the reality.


*raises hand*

Yeah me too...drink too much...smoke too much...eat too many killer steaks....not enough veggies....I hang around with loose middle aged women...and ride my motorcycle too fast....

Gotta go some how brother.:thumbsup:

(but yeah...once you get a tap on the shoulder it's time to buckle down and be around for those you love)


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> talked 2 Honda just now..
> he's doing in-hospital rehab., using a walker & left-side is improving....
> 
> he's really lonely & bored,.. & asks that if anyone would call him...
> ...


I will try his number tomorrow...it's 2am EST....lol


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Crimnick said:


> I will try his number tomorrow...it's 2am EST....lol


missed his call the other night..sent 2 return texts..guess i will just give him a buzz whilest at the kids football practice tonight.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> missed his call the other night..sent 2 return texts..guess i will just give him a buzz whilest at the kids football practice tonight.


Great Guys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I don't think he can either text, or read any texts yet (??)...
send him a cheap HW type-ish diecast, if you're wondering on something to send him.....

or slot stuff for later....
send to; "Park Lane Hobbies" c/o Honda ... address above in post #37 :thumbsup:
TY :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought he was insulted when a bunch of guys all sent him diecasts for Xmas one year?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bubba 123 said:


> talked 2 Honda just now..
> he's doing in-hospital rehab., using a walker & left-side is improving....
> 
> he's really lonely & bored,.. & asks that if anyone would call him...
> ...


This is why they have Cute Nurses in rehab area's right???????


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*im still here*

ok guys im doing ok just wating on insurance to go through to grt to rehab ill be b here

ack soon. first time I could get on feel free to call me 219 801 1187 ty my friends.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> ok guys im doing ok just wating on insurance to go through to grt to rehab ill be b here
> 
> ack soon. first time I could get on feel free to call me 219 801 1187 ty my friends.:wave:


Great!!
so U CAN use the internet again (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I thought he was insulted when a bunch of guys all sent him diecasts for Xmas one year?


yup,
but when you're laid-up in a "Hotel-Hell", (or just getting back home)Anything is appreciated..
been there, done that & TY to all of you that either sent me stuff, or took the time to write on my "Get-Well" thread.....

(I Know U were secretly "Divvying-Up" on 1st-calls on My Cave :thumbsup::tongue::wave :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

just got off phone with honda..he sounds good..says he is walking in a walker..doing what they tell him and starting a new diet.he so badly wants to get home..told him to take care of himself.will give him a call during the week to check on him.all are welcome to call him..i know no one likes hospitals or rehab places so a friendly voice or 2 could help his spirits.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

im ok guys ty.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

honda27 said:


> im ok guys ty.


That's the kinda thing we all wanted to hear......and damn good hearing it from you.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> im ok guys ty.


Oh???..."WE" Ain't Done with U Yet !!! :freak::drunk::tongue:

Bubba :wave:
(got your phone message :thumbsup


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Best wishes for a quick recovery. As others have stated, follow the Dr. orders. Get well soon.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Went and visited Darryl tonight he is doing better than a week ago he can make it to the bathroom with the walker and very little assistance.He is in good spirits but is bored and wants out of the hospital.He is hoping to start therapy tomorrow and is looking forward to it not only to get better but to get out of his room and make his day go by better.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

get well soon daryl, i need you next to me at the car show to harrass back and fourth with, hope you get well soon hospitals suck thats for sure. prayers have been sent my friend.

wheelz63


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

somebody get a track in his room STAT!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

I wish some 1 bring me 4 9 in curves and 2 15 in straights and a power pack so I can run cars ty:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have any track.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If someone has some for Honda you can send them to me and I will make sure he gets them and they get set up.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

lifelike or tomy or aw track is fine ty:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*honda27*

ok guys im home today


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

honda27 said:


> ok guys im home today


WOOHOO..finally. Good luck with the rehab.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad to hear it buddy..when i talked to you today you sounded antsy to get out


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*im home*

im home guys


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Honda was kicked out because he was trying to kiss the nurses!!! Glad to see your home..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Honda was kicked out because he was trying to kiss the nurses!!! Glad to see your home..


NO, He "Threatened" to bring his Trains & Slot Cars in.... :freak:

GLAD U'r Home 2 "D" :thumbsup:

recovery will be faster in a "Happier" environment...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

honda27 said:


> im home guys


Glad to hear that. Welcome home and a speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

honda27 said:


> im home guys


Way to go Honda :thumbsup: Glad to hear it!

Tom


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

:wave: Time for some good news


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hittman101 said:


> Honda was kicked out because he was trying to kiss the nurses!!! Glad to see your home..


Might be, Someone snuck in white castles...Phttt:tongue:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ok guys im home today


Great! Take care of yourself slot brother.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

There is No Place like Home- Hondarrell  ...welcome back :thumbsup:


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to see your home!!! hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

hey guys im doing better sunday aug 23 walking with walker doing goodwould like to hear from a few of u guys 219 801 1187ty:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Home is a GOOD place to be Brother, now remember to do what the Dr says.....


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

honda27 said:


> hey guys im doing better sunday aug 23 walking with walker doing goodwould like to hear from a few of u guys 219 801 1187ty:wave:


*HEY !* That is great news! keep getting better :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Honda, so glad to see your home pal. The last couple calls you made were bad timing for me. First you called me when I was in court, then the next time or two I was out riding me Motorcycle bro. I'll hit you up tom or the next day to check in on you. 

Glad your up and about too. Very very important for the speedy recovery pal. 

Keep pushing but be sure to not over do it. 

Talk soon D.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Saw the impatient patient tonight. Big D is making steady progress and has taken on the job of processing the mailers for the swaps coming up. It should be good therapy and will help keep him from going nuts. He is working hard to keep going forward, making laps around the driveway with the walker. That was not possible just a couple of weeks ago. He also says that his vision is getting better, but has a ways to go yet to see texts. And his trigger finger is getting itchy......


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Honda, Glad to hear you are home! 
Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Saw the impatient patient tonight. Big D is making steady progress and has taken on the job of processing the mailers for the swaps coming up. It should be good therapy and will help keep him from going nuts. He is working hard to keep going forward, making laps around the driveway with the walker. That was not possible just a couple of weeks ago. He also says that his vision is getting better, but has a ways to go yet to see texts. And his trigger finger is getting itchy......


We need somebody with no stairs to plan a race for him!:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> hey guys im doing better sunday aug 23 walking with walker doing goodwould like to hear from a few of u guys 219 801 1187ty:wave:


will call U back asap "D" what "Times" of day are best....
wife & I've been sick as dogs recently  :drunk:

Bubba :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

hello im still here uys alive andwell.:wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

honda27 said:


> hello im still here uys alive andwell.:wave:


Great news Honda/Darrell. Best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

honda27 said:


> hello im still here uys alive andwell.:wave:


Great news Hondadarrell, Do what the doctors tell you, or you`ll be going through something like I just did. Its not pleasent!  ....Gary


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> Great news Hondadarrell, Do what the doctors tell you, or you`ll be going through something like I just did. Its not pleasent!  ....Gary


"I'll" 2nd. that Gary 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

honda27 said:


> hello im still here uys alive andwell.:wave:


Make bloody damn sure you do what the Dr tells you to do, and you'll be out dancing with the Wife before ya know it.......Good to hear from you.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*wife?*



RjAFX said:


> Make bloody damn sure you do what the Dr tells you to do, and you'll be out dancing with the Wife before ya know it.......Good to hear from you.


who's wife?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Could be yours........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now THAT IS funny.
never had one!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Guess it would be.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*e*

im not married either so whos wife or girl friend lol


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Any one that'll go dancing with ya I guess. As long as you do what the Dr says, so you can dance.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Any one that'll go dancing with ya I guess. As long as you do what the Dr says, so you can dance.


seriously, I've SEEN folks dance w/ walkers.. @ my American Legion Post :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> seriously, I've SEEN folks dance w/ walkers.. @ my American Legion Post :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


No Bubba, they was drunk and falling down.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't think Honda is going to be a walker warrior.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hona*

ill be starting rehab in a rehab center on sept 15th 3 days a week 1 hr a day will get me back faster
.:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Good man .... the PT they have you doing helps a boat load.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

hello guys im still here getting better.:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

honda27 said:


> hello guys im still here getting better.:wave:


GoodNewsBrother.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

ok guys im walking with a cane now away from the walker I hope in 2 weeks from now ill be away from the cane i:wave: hope.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Great news honda! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

promising news. git er dun


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very gone for you Honda!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> ok guys im walking with a cane now away from the walker I hope in 2 weeks from now ill be away from the cane i:wave: hope.


Seriously, KEEP the "Cane" handy (to ward-off "Thugs"... that's w/ I do :thumbsup: )

No Joke; Bubba 123 :wave:

got some custom RTR cars & bods 4 trade'n,... soon as U feel up to it..
(stock for upcoming Fall Slot Show :thumbsup: )


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

ok guys im open to any thing any 1 wants to send me any raok boxes it can be diecast or slot parts ty guys.:wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ok guys im open to any thing any 1 wants to send me any raok boxes it can be diecast or slot parts ty guys.:wave:


text me your address..on my phone.
:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

im doing good every 1.:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hondarrell, good to hear that, keep at it, don't slack off, or fall into bad habits, I know that's easier said than done


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

im doing better my rehab kicked in hope 2 be back to 100% soon.:wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Great news, keep getting better!


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

hey Darrell hope you get better soon...


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

my track number say your package is enroute..should be there any day..the mrs asked if it was an ebay sale i told her no..it was for the guy who gave our son the hot wheels cars at the slot show 2 years ago..either way..she took it upon herself to ship slow boat to china method..the pony express should be riding up anytime now...lol..hope you enjoy..
dave


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

wyatt641 said:


> my track number say your package is enroute..should be there any day..the mrs asked if it was an ebay sale i told her no..it was for the guy who gave our son the hot wheels cars at the slot show 2 years ago..either way..she took it upon herself to ship slow boat to china method..the pony express should be riding up anytime now...lol..hope you enjoy..
> dave


glad you finally got the box hondaroo..hope you enjoy..got another coming your way..but not saying when its going out..:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad to hear you are up and going again.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to hear you are up and going again.


YEAH!!... U got to be "READY" 4 Nov. Slot Car Show!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Darrell was racing at Greg's this past Friday night. OK, sitting in a chair while running, it was not a bother. And still wailed past me in most of the heats.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*me*

ok guys update no more cane walking with out it this weekend going to work on some customs slots.:wave:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

honda27 said:


> ok guys update no more cane walking with out it this weekend going to work on some customs slots.:wave:


Well, OK then ! Get busy bro !! LOL Good news indeed.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep at it Hondarrell, you'll be BETTER than you were before- IF you keep following the Docs orders ! Good to hear you were racin' and will start buildin' customs again real soon :thumbsup:


----------

